# Interesting Artists and Creators



## WickerDeer

I keep finding interesting artists that I want to post about. So, here can be a good place to post about artists or other creators. Whatever is inspiring and you want to document.

Emily Carr (these are paintings from 1912-1913)









Totems and trees: Emily Carr’s paintings, 1912-1913


In just a few years, she painted more than 200 works documenting the totems and villages of the First Nation peoples of the Pacific North-West.




eclecticlight.co

































Paintings of the forest:


----------



## KindaSnob!

I recently got obsessed with this photographer's work...
His name is Gordon Hart.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2kb2upp


__
https://flic.kr/p/2k7SSeC


__
https://flic.kr/p/2k6NT5A


__
https://flic.kr/p/2ij6JgB

If someone makes a movie with this kind of photography style... I will only watch that till i die. The closest one i found is HBO TV show Euphoria though.


----------



## PersonaBelle

Josephine Wall and Salvador Dali


----------



## WickerDeer

I'm probably going to try to update this with any artist/creator I find interesting. To just sort of keep a running log.

I found some of this artists art while looking for digital art to learn from:

Wenjun Lin












































I haven't read any of the stories they illustrated for. But it's amazing what can be done with digital art.


----------



## WickerDeer

Georges Fouquet 

























































(the waterfall brooch was made by Fouquet but designed by Alphonse Mucha)


----------



## WickerDeer

Cages is probably my favorite graphic novel of all time. It was written and illustrated by Dave McKean.


----------



## WickerDeer

Chiara Bautista


----------



## WickerDeer

I didn't know Salvador Dali made cutlery.

I think as a kid I was just really concerned about his art. I remember seeing the clocks melting and it just seemed very concerning. And I never really liked surrealism, perhaps because of that?

But I just saw his cups and cutlery and that is pretty cool--I mean, I really appreciate the surrealism in the forms, and since they are supposed to be mundane objects--it really brings the surrealism into reality.














































He also wrote a novel set in WW2 which seems like it'd be interesting to read.


----------



## WickerDeer

Annie Stegg

I didn't realize I liked her so much until following her IG.


----------



## WickerDeer

Carlos Schwabe


----------



## mia-me

Welcome back! It's my turn for a break. 😄


----------



## WickerDeer

Miho Hirano


----------



## tanstaafl28

Maxfield Parrish is a favorite of mine.























































MAXFIELD PARRISH - National Museum of American Illustration


MAXFIELD PARRISH VENETIAN LAMPLIGHTERS 1922, oil on panel 28 3/4" X 18 3/4", initialed lower right M.P. General Electric Mazda Lamps calendar illustration, 1924 LUD #683 MORNING 1922, oil on panel 19 5/8" x 15", initialed lower right M.P. Life Magazine, April 6, 1922 Easter cover House of Art...




americanillustration.org


----------



## WickerDeer

tanstaafl28 said:


> Maxfield Parrish is a favorite of mine.
> 
> View attachment 876439
> 
> 
> View attachment 876440
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 876441
> 
> 
> View attachment 876442
> 
> 
> View attachment 876443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAXFIELD PARRISH - National Museum of American Illustration
> 
> 
> MAXFIELD PARRISH VENETIAN LAMPLIGHTERS 1922, oil on panel 28 3/4" X 18 3/4", initialed lower right M.P. General Electric Mazda Lamps calendar illustration, 1924 LUD #683 MORNING 1922, oil on panel 19 5/8" x 15", initialed lower right M.P. Life Magazine, April 6, 1922 Easter cover House of Art...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> americanillustration.org


Beautiful!


----------



## WickerDeer

Rose Frantzen





























































































> Born and raised in Maquoketa, Iowa, Rose Frantzen attended the American Academy of Art in Chicago. While making a living through art fairs and portrait commissions, Rose stayed in Chicago and further pursued her study of painting at the Palette Chisel Academy. For a year and a half she worked under the mentorship of Richard Schmid, gaining first hand knowledge of the representational approach that Schmid presents in his influential book, “Alla Prima”. In 1993, Rose continued her education with a semester of anatomy and sculpture at the Lyme Academy of Fine Arts in Old Lyme, Connecticut. In the early 90’s, Rose traveled extensively, taking painting tours of Australia, Mexico, Guatemala, Russia, and throughout Europe. Her paintings of people and places in the U.S. and abroad went to galleries in Arizona, Colorado, Oklahoma, Illinois, Utah, and California. In 1991, with her parents, Rose purchased the former city hall in Maquoketa, opening Old City Hall Gallery on the first floor, using the second floor council chambers as a studio. She began to focus on paintings of small town and rural Iowa, painting subjects from life in the studio, around town, and in the surrounding countryside.
> Over time, Rose’s paintings have taken on an allegorical quality in which an abstract or surreal setting presents the subject as an archetypal character seen on his or her own internal stage. For these multi-dimensional works, she incorporates diverse stylistic elements along with gilding, stained glass, and mosaic. All of her paintings are presented in handcrafted frames that play an integral part in the piece.
> In 2003, Rose married artist/inventor Charles Morris whose work is also shown at Old City Hall Gallery.
> Rose began teaching workshops at the Palette & Chisel in 2006 and in her own studio in Maquoketa in 2007. Upcoming workshops will bring her to both the Scottsdale Artist School and the Portrait Society of America. With a grant from the Iowa Arts Council, Rose recently completed a community-oriented project featuring 180 paintings of residents of her home town titled “Portrait of Maquoketa”. From November 6, 2009 through July 5, 2010, "Portrait of Maquoketa" will be shown at the Smithsonian National Portrait Gallery in Washington, DC.
> Rose’s work has been featured in US Art Magazine, ArtTalk Southwest Art, Workshop Magazine, International Artist, and Portrait Signature, the journal of the American Society of Portrait Artists.


Oh--she worked under Richard Schmid. I want to read his book. I had a dream about this big tree with golden leaves in this dark lot in a town, and him showing it to me, after I watched some videos he made about oil painting. I forgot about him. I should add him to the thread--later maybe.

I hope that it's fine to use her painting as an avatar--I really like the colors and the feeling.


----------



## WickerDeer

Odilon Redon














































































































Odilon Redon Free Original Public Domain Paintings | rawpixel


An incredible collection of paintings from the French symbolist and post-impressionist painter, Odilon Redon (1840–1916). Redon was...




www.rawpixel.com


----------



## WickerDeer

Egon Schiele

is most famous for nude figures--which I won't include many unless I can find ones that are sort of more pg, but I really noticed his boat painting--I absolutely love how the lines describe the water. It's interesting when an artist can put a lot of themselves in a work but it still retains autonomy or something--like it still seems true to the essence of what is being painted:


----------



## WickerDeer

This post isn't about one artist--but a theme that I appreciate, which sometimes comes up in modern art:

The conflict between the role of domestic laborer and y'know...anything else. It's just based on my interpretation of the works though.

Michelangelo Pistoletto

Venus of the Rags






















Janine Antoni

Loving Care




























Janine Antoni is one of the modern artists that I really like--she could have gotten her own post, but I'll just throw in some other favorites:

ugh--the cow trough one has a nipple showing. 












Allen Ginsberg

Homework






I couldn't find the recording I wanted, but this one seems good.


----------



## mia-me

WickerDeer said:


> Egon Schiele
> 
> is most famous for nude figures--which I won't include many unless I can find ones that are sort of more pg, but I really noticed his boat painting--I absolutely love how the lines describe the water. It's interesting when an artist can put a lot of themselves in a work but it still retains autonomy or something--like it still seems true to the essence of what is being painted:


Love these specific ones! What he does to negative space is amazing, all that texture. 💖


----------



## WickerDeer

mia-me said:


> Love these specific ones! What he does to negative space is amazing, all that texture. 💖


My instructor for figure drawing class introduced him. He talked about the skintones as well...how Schiele uses a lot of different colors when you look at his paintings up close...like blues, yellows, pinks, and he really did something new with figures.

I find some of Schiele's work a bit too much, but I like the ones I posted too. lol 

I think my instructor really liked him because my instructor was a fan of modern art, and Schiele kind of took figurative drawing into a more abstract space. He is an expressionist and yet he uses the concrete physical form as part of that expression.

I really like the boat one a lot--and then the couple and the water. But the water in the boat is just really amazing to me--that he managed to create such a visual affect with only scratchy looking lines. It's impressive since I find water really intimidating with all the ripples and reflections.


----------



## mia-me

WickerDeer said:


> My instructor for figure drawing class introduced him. He talked about the skintones as well...how Schiele uses a lot of different colors when you look at his paintings up close...like blues, yellows, pinks, and he really did something new with figures.
> 
> I find some of Schiele's work a bit too much, but I like the ones I posted too. lol
> 
> I think my instructor really liked him because my instructor was a fan of modern art, and Schiele kind of took figurative drawing into a more abstract space. He is an expressionist and yet he uses the concrete physical form as part of that expression.
> 
> I really like the boat one a lot--and then the couple and the water. But the water in the boat is just really amazing to me--that he managed to create such a visual affect with only scratchy looking lines. It's impressive since I find water really intimidating with all the ripples and reflections.


You can definitely see the many colors he uses almost everywhere, to create texture and vibrancy. It's not just the lines. It's the many colors he uses and his seemingly random brush strokes which aren't really random. He's also swapping brush tips to add texture and layering like a mofo. Genius!


----------



## angeleyes

Frank Miller


----------



## 8080

I would like to draw attention to a *type designer*. This time it is not Jung or Myers-Briggs but the French type designer *Nicolas Jenson*, who is unknown outside professional circles today. He represents the *Venetian Renaissance*, which, together with the *French Renaissance*, is still of the greatest importance in the field of typography.

*Matthew Carter* is here to represent the living type designers, firstly because of his engaging personality and then because of his work for Microsoft – where Windows is used, his fonts are often used as well.










*1470: *Eusebius: Praeparatio evangelica (Preparation for the Gospel) Source

*“The first page of Eusebius’ Preparation for the Gospel printed by Nicolas Jenson in 1470. It is thought to be the first appearance of a roman typeface.” *Source

*First page of the Preparation for the Gospel* 
(Scan without illustrations)

Johannes Gutenberg c. 1400-1468
*Nicolas Jenson c. 1420-1480*

“It is a remarkable phenomenon of printing history that the essential forms of Jenson’s roman typeface designed more than 500 years ago are those that we continue to use most often and recognize today as the best and most readable typography. Of course, the characters in the alphabet of the Latin languages are those associated with Jenson’s contribution. But it should also be noted that Jenson designed and cut a Greek alphabet of a similar style.

Throughout the subsequent history of printing, many have noted the *beauty and balance* of Jenson’s roman type design. In particular, William Morris and the arts and crafts movement of the late nineteenth century focused upon Jenson’s creative genius. According to Lowry, Morris’ romantic affinity for medievalism led to an unjustified elevation of the contribution of Nicolas Jenson alongside those of Johannes Gutenberg and Aldus Manutius.”

Source







*Browse fonts designed by Matthew Carter*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matthew_Carter#Typefaces



















Optimal speed: 1.25 x







Robert Granjon - Wikipedia


*Antiqua–Fraktur Dispute*

"Nazis had a complex and variable relationship with Fraktur. Adolf Hitler personally disliked the typeface. In fact, as early as 1934 he denounced its continued use in a speech to the _Reichstag_:

_Your alleged Gothic internalization does not fit well in this age of steel and iron, glass and concrete, of womanly beauty and manly strength, of head raised high and intention defiant ... In a hundred years, our language will be the European language. The nations of the east, the north and the west will, to communicate with us, learn our language. The prerequisite for this: The script called Gothic is replaced by the script we have called Latin so far ..._

Nonetheless, Fraktur typefaces were particularly heavily used during the early years of the Nazi era, when they were initially represented as true German script. In fact, the press was scolded for its frequent use of "Roman characters" under "Jewish influence", and German émigrés were urged to use only "German script". *However Hitler's distaste for the script saw it officially discontinued in 1941* in a _Schrifterlass_ ("edict on script") signed by Martin Bormann.

One of the motivations seems to have been compatibility with other European languages. The edict mentions publications destined for foreign countries, Antiqua would be more legible to those living in the occupied areas; the impetus for a rapid change in policy probably came from Joseph Goebbels and his Propaganda Ministry. Readers outside German-speaking countries were largely unfamiliar with Fraktur typefaces. Foreign fonts and machinery could be used for the production of propaganda and other materials in local languages, but not so easily in German as long as the official preference for Fraktur remained."

Source


*Circular (Not for publication) 3. 1. 1941*

"For general attention, on behalf of the _Führer_, I make the following announcement:

It is wrong to regard or to describe the so-called Gothic script as a German script. In reality, the so-called Gothic script consists of Schwabach Jew letters. Just as they later took control of the newspapers, upon the introduction of printing the Jews residing in Germany took control of the printing presses and thus in Germany the Schwabach Jew letters were forcefully introduced.

Today the _Führer_, talking with Herr Reichsleiter Amann and Herr Book Publisher Adolf Müller, has decided that in the future the Antiqua script is to be described as normal script. All printed materials are to be gradually converted to this normal script. As soon as is feasible in terms of textbooks, only the normal script will be taught in village and state schools.

The use of the Schwabach Jew letters by officials will in future cease; appointment certifications for functionaries, street signs, and so forth will in future be produced only in normal script.

On behalf of the _Führer_, Herr Reichsleiter Amann will in future convert those newspapers and periodicals that already have foreign distribution, or whose foreign distribution is desired, to normal script".

Source Facsimile


Wikipedia: *Blackletter* (sometimes *black letter*), also known as *Gothic script*, *Gothic minuscule*, or *Textura*, was a script used throughout* Western Europe* from approximately* 1150 until the 17th century*. It continued to be commonly used for the *Danish* language until 1875, and for *German, Estonian and Latvian* until the 1940s. […]

Fraktur is a notable script of this type, and sometimes the entire group of blackletter faces is incorrectly referred to as Fraktur.

Source










Letter-hunting in Italy / 2


Historical inscriptions and more recent signs from all over the country




articles.c-a-s-t.com












Rotunda Veneta


Rotunda Veneta is a learned revival of a Renaissance type renowned printer Nicolas Jenson employed from 1474. Its details have been carefully treated to make it suitable for small sizes and the most demanding display purposes. A faithful adaptation for the digital environment, it’s a stylish face wh




www.c-a-s-t.com












Typeface vs. Font: What Is the Difference Between Them?


Have you ever wondered what the difference is between a font and a typeface? Well, wonder no more because that’s exactly what we’re clarifying today. Follow along with us over on our Envato Tuts+...




design.tutsplus.com












The influence of Jenson on the design of romans


Evidence tells us that all the roman lowercase letters to this day have been designed on the same framework as Jenson’s




articles.c-a-s-t.com





Short video: Adobe Jenson Pro by Robert Slimbach, 1996


----------



## angeleyes

Frank Frazetta


----------



## WickerDeer

Vera Shimunia--an embroidery artist:


----------



## WickerDeer

I like John O'Donohue


----------



## WickerDeer

Caspar David Friedrich


----------



## angeleyes

Ralph Steadman


----------



## WickerDeer

That is awesome ^

Rene Magritte

Banquet









Rape

* *

















The Art of Conversation









Time Transfixed










La Decalcomanie










The Lovers I










The Pleasure Principle









The Mysteries of the Horizon









Attempting the Impossible

* *


----------



## WickerDeer

Vladamir Kush (another surrealist) I think I saw someone post one of his paintings on here recently and @Dalien liked it.


----------



## Dalien

@WickerDeer
I love Vladimir Kush’s work.
Here is one of his newer ones that I posted here recently https://www.personalitycafe.com/thr...about-right-now.19037/page-1820#post-44187544 —
Fiery Dance
I see strong passion in this—notice the butterflies—metamorphosis and the flight. The floral dance —people as petals; florals have both female and male recreation parts—brings to mind Jung. The reds and oranges show the dance of life with passion.









A surrealist for sure. Some (many) show his passion like the above.
I love this one that you posted: Moonlight Sonata
A crescendo has been reached, just like Bach’s Moonlight Sonata—a crescendo in of its own. Notice the people wrapped like a cocoon and some have wings.








I should be writing poems.


----------



## Dalien

@WickerDeer
This one reminds me of a story I wrote in 1988 for a creative writing fiction class I took. I animated flowers giving them human attributes using their name meanings; their growing habits, including seasons; their life span—perennial or not and more. It was a love story of life—existence and the acceptance of ending to begin again. I have a copy on floppy disc. Know anybody whom has the power to still read them 🙃










I guess the table triggered a memory of writing a poem using this painting—Still Life with a Glass and Oysters Jan Davidsz Heem. Out of all the still life’s I’ve seen (a lot), this is my favorite.

Still Life, Come Sit
by me

There was a feast
Still life hanging on a table
Lemons, oysters, a glass of wine
Glorious colors gazing the eyes
A painting of a brush of a life
Intensely invigorating warmth
Many truths it whispered
As it stood still it did prove
While its subject followed its self
The keeper of life of the feast
Moving right before your very eyes
As a chair invited softly, come sit


----------



## WickerDeer

Marc Chagall

The Walk










Lune rousse au Cap d'Antibes 










Birthday

















Birth









Green Lovers









Chrysanthemums 










Lovers with flowers









Over the Town









The Blue Fiddler









The Tree of Life









Dance








Window at Artist's Studio









Flower Bouquet


















Nature Morte


----------



## NIHM

Jelly Love by Cuddly Rigor Mortis the original is an 8x8 acrylic. Most of his work is sold but when I saw the piece, I smiled.











I'm also in love with Catrin Welz-Stein's work.


















Duy Huynh, you can see I have a theme.










David LoBlaw










Rob Hakemo










Noelle T.










For my work, below are the favorites I've ever done. My three personal favorites of my own work are placed on my walls and cherished pieces.


----------



## superloco3000

I took some items from my collection.

Nekro XIII Tarot .








Benjamin Lacombe's Books are an Art in their own.


----------



## NIHM

Art by: Titus Kaphar 

I don't love it but it makes you pause and think. It's powerful.


----------



## WickerDeer

Jon Ching























































I am in love.


----------



## impulsenine

WickerDeer said:


> Jon Ching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love.


Beautiful creations. 

It makes me think of all the parts of me that I identify in nature. 
It helps me to transpose myself into the souls of those animals. 
These creations make me empathize both cognitively and emotionally with everything that is beautiful and natural in me! 

These feelings make me feel like I'm floating on a cloud of intense, deep and authentic emotions! 

Absolutely sublime!


----------



## WickerDeer

Erin Hanson

Developed "open impressionism" 
































































































older ones have less vibrant colors but a lot of abstract shapes


----------



## Dalien

Chelin Sanjuan




























This my favorite.


----------



## BigApplePi

Poetry and voice are arts. 



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiVhOuIzNfyAhUyhuAKHT18AB8Q3ywwAHoECAMQAg&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DvOHekLZD5i4&usg=AOvVaw1vx4GNvz7oWvOYwyuRmSLY


----------



## KindaSnob!

BigApplePi said:


> Poetry and voice are arts.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiVhOuIzNfyAhUyhuAKHT18AB8Q3ywwAHoECAMQAg&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DvOHekLZD5i4&usg=AOvVaw1vx4GNvz7oWvOYwyuRmSLY


Thank you for sharing. I wonder how old are those trees in that vid.


----------



## BigApplePi

This post I'd call photographic art though it was from an email about hurricane IDA in Louisiana I received just now not intended to be art. You be the judge.



https://media.npr.org/assets/img/2021/08/29/gettyimages-1337071551_slide-adc9bcb46c1eec9064b95a3766fff2674504e2e1-s1300-c85.webp


----------



## BigApplePi

WickerDeer said:


> I keep finding interesting artists that I want to post about. So, here can be a good place to post about artists or other creators. Whatever is inspiring and you want to document.


Creation is the word. Depending on who you are, some of the creations in this thread take you to a different place that seems real ... is real. No matter how fanciful they may seem from the outside, once you are inside, you live there. What you get from being there is what matters. Why would you want to leave?

Even if you don't want to be there, it still informs telling you what is real, what happened or what could be.


----------



## Dalien

BigApplePi said:


> Creation is the word. Depending on who you are, some of the creations in this thread take you to a different place that seems real ... is real. No matter how fanciful they may seem from the outside, once you are inside, you live there. What you get from being there is what matters. Why would you want to leave?
> 
> Even if you don't want to be there, it still informs telling you what is real, what happened or what could be.


It is very hard to get there at times. One has to open up to their vulnerable self to do so. Ahh, but once there, it is lovelier than lovelily.
Leaving—the outside world picks one up and throws them around like a bouncing ball that is pricked rough by coarse cement sending off-kilter puddle skips. And, then one has to begin again.

I had a random thought today—
Standing there in the silence,
Arms thrown wide as the moon smiled
A soothing knowing
And the water rose its dusky scratch
Upon the washing sand pulling
The grit of the day sieving off feet and legs
I went home, a place only the water and the moon knows
Softer than cotton stranded—sedate

Yes, I really did become vulnerable to my self today—it was earlier today, but it stayed and there it is until the bouncing ball goes for a bumpy ride.


----------



## tanstaafl28

WickerDeer said:


> Beautiful!


Yeah, his work falls neatly into your aesthetic.


----------



## Dalien

WickerDeer said:


> Rose Frantzen


I don’t know what it is
This just jumps out and grabs me by the throat
It‘s a wonderous thing
When I get my bearings back, I’ll tell


----------



## WickerDeer

Chiyogami paper:

But these papers are also supposed to be formed into something else--I think, so they are supposed to encourage your participation in the creative process? 

Idk why they remind me so much of doors to other worlds.



















































































































I think this one is about dying fabric, which was what chiyogami paper evolved from (that process--I think--though with paper and not fabric)


----------



## WickerDeer

BigApplePi said:


> Creation is the word. Depending on who you are, some of the creations in this thread take you to a different place that seems real ... is real. No matter how fanciful they may seem from the outside, once you are inside, you live there. What you get from being there is what matters. Why would you want to leave?
> 
> *Even if you don't want to be there, it still informs telling you what is real, what happened or what could be.*


Yes--that is an important service that a lot of creative expression can provide us. Books are like that too. They can give inspiration.

Though your comparing them to a place reminds me of chiyogami (or yuzen) paper, which to me reminds me of a totally different world. Maybe it's because they are from a different culture and reflect a history and symbolism with the limits of traditional printmaking. (I originally wrote the chiyogami paper post as part of this response, but decided to break them apart.)


----------



## WickerDeer

Dalien said:


> I don’t know what it is
> This just jumps out and grabs me by the throat
> It‘s a wonderous thing
> When I get my bearings back, I’ll tell


I think her work is really beautiful and interesting. She does alla prima which is--she paints wet-on-wet. I was really impressed by her. I think she learned from Richard Schmidt, who I also really like.






I didn't realize she has instructed painting as well.

I want to get his book one day but it's way too expensive and I haven't justified it yet. I think you can see some of his style in her artwork too.


----------



## WickerDeer

Moritz Stifter

Allegory of Dreaming


----------



## WickerDeer

Elizabeth Butler


----------



## WickerDeer

Alexander Klingspor


----------



## WickerDeer

Gaston Bussiere 1862 - 1929

I really like the color and texture and some of the mythological/fairytale creatures


----------



## WickerDeer

Antoine Auguste Ernest Herbert

I don't like a lot of his paintings, but I like the way he used such dramatic lighting and maybe how expressive the eyes are


----------



## WickerDeer

Ana Teresa Barboza


----------



## BigApplePi

This artist is no longer alive, but what a guy! When I was in college I use to go over to the art library and pour over Renaissance art books. No one told me anything.


----------



## Sister Hipster

Cool!


----------



## WickerDeer

Dylan Eakin is a photorealist artist who uses pencils and charcoal I think
I'm amazed at how expressive these are...


----------



## WickerDeer

Valerie Collymore

I really like the colors she uses--not sure why her seas look so deep blue.


----------



## WickerDeer

Kazu Saito 

(I'm going to try formatting these differently for the new page, so it doesn't take so long to scroll--with just one or two pics and then the rest in spoiler).




















* *


----------



## WickerDeer

Nishijima Toyohiko





















* *


----------



## WickerDeer

Nishijima Toyohiko cont:

(I didn't realize some of my more favorite paintings were down on the page) I just love his stuff.










Ok nevermind--because a lot of the paintings I really like aren't on his website.


* *





































I wonder how he does that with the gold--maybe gold paint?


----------



## KindaSnob!

WickerDeer said:


> Kazu Saito
> 
> (I'm going to try formatting these differently for the new page, so it doesn't take so long to scroll--with just one or two pics and then the rest in spoiler).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *


So beautiful! Especially second one. Beautiful colors!


----------



## WickerDeer

KindaSnob! said:


> So beautiful! Especially second one. Beautiful colors!


I agree! I like the way the light looks as well--I was near a large body of water today and it was lightly windy but only enough to create these sparkling reflections on the water. It reminded me of some of the paintings I saw by Kazu Saito, and was very magical and beautiful. How nice that art can enhance the way we view the world.

I couldn't find a lot of the paintings on google or galleries, but if you have Instagram the artists name on there is kazu.saitou.3 and they have a lot more paintings on there.


----------



## WickerDeer

Mary Chiaramonte





















* *


----------



## KindaSnob!

WickerDeer said:


> I agree! I like the way the light looks as well--I was near a large body of water today and it was lightly windy but only enough to create these sparkling reflections on the water. It reminded me of some of the paintings I saw by Kazu Saito, and was very magical and beautiful. How nice that art can enhance the way we view the world.
> 
> I couldn't find a lot of the paintings on google or galleries, but if you have Instagram the artists name on there is kazu.saitou.3 and they have a lot more paintings on there.


Now i wanna go to the beach more than ever lol. River, lake or anything. I really need to feel the water near me!



WickerDeer said:


> Mary Chiaramonte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *


How does people come up with this kind of imagery? It's so beautiful. I really like the one with three clockworks... i really like the color tone of that one. thx for posting amazing painters!

I might need to contribute to this thred time to time.


----------



## BigApplePi

@WickerDeer . I like to interpret why I like these things. It's because they are naturally what can be imagined in the mind and here the artists shows that visually. In real life we don't see that. But we are there in our heads.  #66


----------



## BigApplePi

I'm sure we've all seen spiders. Here is one: #476  in a different art form.


----------



## WickerDeer

Henri de Toulouse-Lautrec











* *


----------



## WickerDeer

Olga Suvorova





















* *


----------



## NIHM

WickerDeer said:


> Mary Chiaramonte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *


I'm IN LOVE with this work. Ohh the passion and feelings it stirs.


----------



## NIHM

Thinking about purchasing this, I've always loved it


----------



## Celtsincloset

Ah, the perfect thread to post my sort of random thought.

My idol created one of his greatest works of music at the age of 18-19. That is, he wrote most of the album "Bluebeard" (self-titled); he is the singer-songwriter and one of the guitarists of the emo-rock band. This is what he (Yoshikazu Takahashi) posted:

_"It (Bluebeard) finished 13th in the all-time best emo (according to this writer's top 100 emo albums list). Twenty years later, I'm still very happy to be listening to it. Around the time of 18 and 19, I was writing songs every day, like I was overflowing with ideas. The other band I was doing, and the sound source that was the ultimate point of training, was also in 69th place. I was stretched out."_
(Google-translated from Japanese.)

Well here's a guy that made use of his mind overflowing with ideas, carved a vocation out of it, and became from what I can see, a legend for _emo rock_, in this corner of the world.

If you listen to his album Bluebeard - Bluebeard, just keep in mind that this was primarily created by a 19yo... 🤯 I _love_ the passion involved in making art, like what he had in his youth. (And his world, of being a young musician is amazing to me.) What a genius, and what an inspiration he is.


----------



## WickerDeer

Stephen White


----------



## WickerDeer

John McRae


----------



## WickerDeer

Ana Moura is one of my favorite singer/musicians

She sings the fados












Some of a lonely pray in her sad look
As though her eyes were doors to her tears2
One sign of the cross as usual, her fingers crossed protecting against the spell
and there spread the winkles she tossed over an worn old mantle

One great love is waiting for you, but don't tell anybody about this
You've been carrying your heart empty at the verge of fear
See the way the winkles have fallen, turned down to the north
But I'll trick the destiny, and change your fortune

There was some of an intense dispair in her voice
The room smells of incense and thousand another fragances
The old woman shakes the scarf, folds it and ties its edges twice
And then a sovereign spirit speaks through her voice

One great love is waiting for you, but don't tell nobody about this
You've been carrying your heart empty at the verge of fear
See the way the winkles have fallen, turned down to the north
But I'll trick desinty, and change your fortune

*Seashells*
Versions: #1#2
There was the solitude of prayer in her sad look
As if her eyes were the doors to her tears
A sign of the cross lingers, fingers against the evil eye
And the shells that the old woman threw on an old cloak

Be watchful there is a great love but keep it secret
You empty your heart at the hint of fear
See how the shells fell facing north
Cause I am going to stir up destiny, and change your luck

There was an intense desperation in her voice
The room reeked of incense, and a few more powders
The old woman shook her scarf, folded it, tied two knots
And the saintly father spoke using her voice.

Be watchful there is a great love but keep it secret
You empty your heart at the hint of fear
See how the shells fell facing north
Cause I am going to stir up destiny, and change your luck

Be watchful there is a great love but keep it secret
You empty your heart at the hint of fear
See how the shells fell facing north
Cause I am going to stir up destiny, and change your luck
https://lyricstranslate.com


----------



## baitedcrow

+ Welder Wings


* *


----------



## WickerDeer

This was Monet's wife and child, and I think it's my favorite.










@Celtsincloset


----------



## baitedcrow

The best landscape technique I've seen in a while. Also a relief to see an artist's statement that articulates an interesting conceptual approach to subject and method succinctly and coherently vs. dabbling in pretense and dropping 10 dollar words in 5 8-sentence paragraphs without actually communicating something substantive.



> *“I believe that a kind of transcendental essence lies at the heart of all natural forms and objects. There is a concept in Zen Buddhist painting known as kiin-seido, meaning ‘living moment’ or the immediate, intuitive expression of a subject’s essential nature. While I am not a practitioner of Zen Buddhism, I am interested in this concept as it relates to our experience of landscape. My artistic goal is, through the process of painting, to distill and crystallize that essence and the vital rhythms that animate it.”
> -Phyllis Shafer*


Phyllis Shafer


----------

